# getting standard knowledge.....the key to dates?



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't see why i cannot get standard knowledge...it's why all others get on and get dates, so can I....I'll expect people to lie and say "it doesn't exist"...but i have little tolerance for lies...


----------

